# Dell Inspiron 9300 Suspend Problems

## dresdn

I just received a Dell Inspiron 9300 from work and the first thing I did was throw Gentoo on it.  Everything has been *great* so far, except for Power Management issues, mainly the suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk.  For the past two weeks, I've Google'd around and noticed Ubuntu people claiming ACPI and Suspend works, so I know it's possible =P

Baiscally what's going on is that when I do a suspend to ram, hit the power button to bring it back up, it makes some noise, but then seems to freeze.  The power and HD lights just stay solid and I can't do anything except shut it down hard.

The basic script I'm using to test everything is the following:

```

#!/bin/sh

sync; sync

echo -n mem >/sys/power/state

```

Also, I've also emerged sys-power/hibernate-script.  At this point I'm pretty stuck and not sure what to do next.  I've tried disabling all framebuffer stuff in my kernel, suspending in X, out of X, and every script you can find in Google.

Is there anyone else out there who happens to have a 9300 with the nVidia card and has ACPI working?

My versions are as follows:

Kernel - 2.6.12

nVidia - 1.0.7667 (I've also tried the "stable" 6629)

If anything else is needed, just let me know and I'll post it.

Thanks!

-Mike

----------

## Jas-Nix

I'm not using the same laptop as you, I actually have a Toshiba Satellite, but I'm just wondering if you have followed the swsusp2 wiki on gentoo-wiki.com ?  I followed this and had suspend to RAM and Disk working perfectly within about 35 mins.

I also followed the guide on gentoo.org about power management and I now have CPU scaling, backlight dimming etc... working.

Hope this helps.

Jas-Nix

----------

## druggo

I got the same problem with HP pavilion, 

well , try swsup2 wiki later ...

----------

## taskara

Hey, I have the same laptop and the same issue.

Well suspend to disk works just fine, but suspend to ram won't come back to life.

I currently am able to suspend TO ram, and the laptop turns off and the power led blinks. Close my lid and open it again or turn the laptop on kicks the machine into life. it then just goes straight to a black screen.

I can't do anything - it appears to be frozen. pressing the powerbutton to shut down via acpi does nothing. I can only power it off.

I am using vanilla 2.6.12.2 kernel with a few extra patches.. come to think of it, maybe it is low mem patch.. might try taking that out.

-c

----------

## dresdn

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well suspend to disk works just fine, but suspend to ram won't come back to life.
> 
> 

 

What are you doing to suspend to disk, just 'echo -n disk >/sys/power/state' ?  Also, have you had the same luck with the gentoo-sources?

I gave Software Suspend 2 a try, and I somewhat have suspend to ram working.  The only problem is that when the machine comes back, the video won't post.  Once I was able to ssh into it from a different PC while it was in this state, I noticed that 'vbetool post' segfaults.   What's odd is that pre-hibernate, post works fine - after, seg fault all the time.  Haven't figured out what's causing it yet (really haven't had the time).

The thing that is interesting to me is that on the Linux on Laptops site, there a few people who say they have suspend to ram and disk working just fine, without using Software Suspend or anything, so it must work somehow.

Right now I'm using linux-2.6.12-suspend2-r4, but I was using the gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r6.  For both I applied the atapi patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/

-Mike

----------

## taskara

hey - suspend to disk works perfectly with 'echo -n disk >/sys/power/state' as you say.

it writes to swap, and turns off. turning back on I have "resume=/dev/sda3" in my kernel line and it loads and resumes the suspend.

I am using 2.6.12.2, and have also applied a few of those patches from http://rtr.ca/dell_i9300/kernel/

I have the ACPI and suspend all built in directly into the kernel.

suspend to ram however does its thing, but sits at a black screen upon resuming from suspended state. No idea why atm.

-c

----------

